# Question about ftp



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Instead of doing two 8 minute al out test like Chris C, says, i did two all out 5 minute runs. the first was 410 w the second 398w. Is there anyway to calculate this to get the actual of what i should use? I am not a racer and never will be. I just love to ride, but i am always trying to get better. I just don't want to end up, over exhausting myself.

Thx


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

ghostryder said:


> Instead of doing two 8 minute al out test like Chris C, says, i did two all out 5 minute runs. the first was 410 w the second 398w. Is there anyway to calculate this to get the actual of what i should use? I am not a racer and never will be. I just love to ride, but i am always trying to get better. I just don't want to end up, over exhausting myself.
> 
> Thx


I doubt it; it's just too heavily influenced by anaerobic capacity. I've never even heard of using an 8-minute effort as a basis for a power-based estimate of FTP (maybe LT HR is what it was intended for). Do a 20 minute test after a warmup that includes a hard five minute effort followed by ten minutes of recovery, and take 95% of that result as a ballpark estimate, if you want to avoid suffering through an all-out hour.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

8 & 5 minutes are way too short for good FTP evaluation. You are still in the V02Max range in those durations.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay thanks


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Given you have an _all out _5-min result than I suggest adding one more test to get a good estimate of FTP:

Within 7-10 days add another all out TT test of between 20-min and 30-min, say a 10-mile TT.

With the 5-min and the 20+ min result, you can use the Critical Power model to provide a very good estimate of FTP. It will also provide you with an indication of your anaerobic work capacity.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Carmichael's 2x8 min field tests will produce a significantly higher power than a 20min test.

But, his intervals are predicated on that power. If you do his intervals based on your 20 or 60 min power, you won't be working hard enough.

Example, The Climbing Repeat (CR) level is done at 95-100% of the CTS (8 min) field test. 
If your CTS field test = 250 watts, you will do CR @ 238-250 watts.

Let's say your FTP (60min) = 230 W. If you then did a CR interval at 95-100% of FTP, you'd only be working @ 219-230 W.

If you want to use Carmichael's training plan, then you really should do the tests the way he prescribes.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

According to the time crunched cyclist, he has found that FTP is roughly 10 percent off of the 8 minute number.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

hrumpole said:


> According to the time crunched cyclist, he has found that FTP is roughly 10 percent off of the 8 minute number.


That seems _roughly_ true for me, also.
However, 10% is a big deal for interval training ... eg, the perceived exertion between 85% and 95% of FTP is quite large.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Intervals should be based on what you can do / have done. 

Using percentages of a given fitness marker (FTP, mean max power for some duration, or MAP say) is just an early reference point to start you off. Once you've done the first set of intervals, well next time that's your best guide.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

tom_h said:


> Carmichael's 2x8 min field tests will produce a significantly higher power than a 20min test.
> 
> But, his intervals are predicated on that power. If you do his intervals based on your 20 or 60 min power, you won't be working hard enough.
> 
> ...


Very true and helpful.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 15, 2010)

I'm sure Friel uses a % of various timed runs to give you some ftp numbers, in his Cycling Bible? IIRC there is a sliding scale of %'s to apply to race or training sessions to give you a guide.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Did the 20 minute on a trainer. I am going to do more of the 2x20 and 1 hour em's for now. I am just not ready for the kind of pain that intervals are going to cause. Like i said i am not a racer, i just want to be more fit and get faster at the same time.


----------



## minnichs (Dec 29, 2010)

.....


----------

